# Frage zu .htaccess



## Sp33dy G0nz4l3s (25. August 2007)

Hi, ich habe in meiner .htaccess folgendes drinstehen:
Options +MultiViews

Dies bewirkt, das wenn ich z.B. http://www.domain.de/seite
eingebe automatisch die PHP Seite: http://www.domain.de/seite.php aufgerufen wird.

Es gibt an dem ganzen nur diese eine Sache die mich stört. Wenn ich http://www.domain.de/seite eingeben macht er am Ende automatisch ein /. Also http://www.domain.de/seite/.

Wisst ob man einstellen kann, das dieses am Ende nicht hinzugefügt wird?

Danke!


----------



## Gumbo (25. August 2007)

Das liegt daran, welche Zieldatei schlussendlich verwendet wird. Ist es eine Index-Datei eines Verzeichnisses, kommt es zu letzterem. Fehlt lediglich die Dateiendung, kommt es zu ersterem.


----------

